# Turbo setup question



## Guest (Nov 30, 2002)

ok, I am about to purchase my 1992 nissan 240sx within about a month or so and I wanna have it turbocharged during the summer, but I don't wanna spend 4-6 grand on a turbo setup.


I used to have a 90 integra and if I wanted to turbocharge it, I could have used a Ford 2.3(or 2.7)L turbo, off of a 80's 90's model. so that you can pick up in basically any junkyard, and buy the other components seperatly.

now, my question to ask is, is there a turbocharger that is compatible with the 92 Nissan 240SX Se??? Would there be one off of a ford or other type car that I can use????

thanks.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

A T3/T04e 60-1 will suit your needs just fine. I say, boost the KA! I have friends that making over 400whp with the KA with gobs and gobs of torque on tap!


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

junkyard turbos usually need rebuilds. spend a little extra cash and buy a new turbo.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

but if you get a cheap ass junkyard turbo, you might be able to use it as a core for another turbo (new) depending on where you go to buy your turbo.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

I bought a T04B off ebay for 150 and is in great shape. Take it to my turbo shop for a housing and cartridge/wheel change for $250.00 and it's away I go. Try ebay...........


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

boost_boy said:


> *A T3/T04e 60-1 will suit your needs just fine. I say, boost the KA! I have friends that making over 400whp with the KA with gobs and gobs of torque on tap! *


Haha, he said cheap! Actualy, I don't recomend junkyard turbos either unless you are a true DIY type.

I would use a 50 trim TO4E compressor wheel in a .50 a/r housing with a 76 trim T31 turbine in a .63 exhaust housing for a mild turbo setup.

Considering the low revs of the KA I think the 60-1 compressor wheel might surge.

Mike


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> Considering the low revs of the KA I think the 60-1 compressor wheel might surge.


 But you gotta admit, he will enjoy the surge


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

boost_boy said:


> *But you gotta admit, he will enjoy the surge *


I was talking about surge like operating in the area on the far left of the compressor map. The turbo will blow up if it gets loaded over there too much, not to mention that the intake carge temp will skyrocket. Wrong surge, the bad one!

Mike


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

My Bad! We don't want to steer our friends in the wrong direction, now would we...........


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Bad boost_boy Always trying to boost up something..........


----------

